# Problème Cydia, message d'erreur



## laurrent-m (26 Août 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai un problème sur un iPod Touch 2ème Génération, avec le firmeware 4.2.1

Depuis quelques jours je n'arrive plus du tout a acceder a cydia,

J'ai ce message d'erreur :

CHARGEMENT IMPOSSIBLE ( e certificat daccès a ce serveur n'est pas valide. Vous vous connectez peut être a un serveur qui prétend être " cydia.saurik.com" ce qui pourrait compromettre vos données confidentielles)


Apple aurait-il réussi à bloqué laccès à cydia, ou c'est le mien qui a des problèmes ?


----------



## subsole (26 Août 2011)

laurrent-m a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai un problème sur un iPod Touch 2ème Génération, avec le firmeware 4.2.1
> 
> Depuis quelques jours je n'arrive plus du tout a acceder a cydia,
> 
> ...



Un rapport de cause à effet ? 
Le créateur de JailbreakMe, Nicholas Allegra alias Comex, a rejoind les rangs d'Apple.
Je sors. ^^


----------



## laurrent-m (26 Août 2011)

J'ai vu cette nouvelle.

Pour info j'ai jailbreaké l'iTouch avec Redsnow 0.9.6b6


----------



## naas (1 Septembre 2011)

bizarre, tu es en 2G/edge ou wifi ?


----------



## laurrent-m (1 Septembre 2011)

naas a dit:


> bizarre, tu es en 2G/edge ou wifi ?



C'est un iPod Touch....wifi


----------



## naas (1 Septembre 2011)

laurrent-m a dit:


> C'est un iPod Touch....wifi



   a force de lire trop vite   
bon donc il te reste à utiliser redsnow et réinstaller cydia uniquement.


----------

